# All Haydn concert in Canton, MA November 18



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Come join the Sharon Community Chamber Orchestra for an all Haydn concert on November 18 at 3:00 PM!

Link for tickets: https://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/3631539


----------

